# new tegu new cage



## reptikeeper (Sep 7, 2011)

Im getting an Arg. B&W tegu in october which means to start building a cage. I was hoping to find some cage plans from cages previously built. I dont want anything thats going to make me spend all my money on a cage. I also cant build anything thats more than 3' depth or 8' long. Preferably 3' tall but not anything above that. I go to school at 7am and ill be home at 3pm except im home all day on weekeds. I plan on letting my tegu out once i get home. He can roam my room and maybe the living room if i can housebreak him. Any ideas with my lifestyle?


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 7, 2011)

How much are you hoping to spend on an enclosure? You might get lucky and find something on craigslist. I've seen 6x3' to 8x4's for as low as $150 and as much as $3-400. 
http://thetegu.com/showthread.php?9093-Underbed-Enclosure-By-James-B!
^I have this one, I wasn't the one who built it though.

http://www.redtailboa.net/forums/how-tos-tutorials/27834-8x4x4-tegu-cage-tutorial.html
^There are a lot of people with variations of this one. I'd skip the mesh sides and go with glass. Plexiglass will scratch up and the thinner sheets will break. I've got it on the enclosure above and it does hold up alright but it had started to warp and bend a few weeks ago. Some pieces had to be replaced.

I found gurus enclosure on craigslist for either $50 or $75, I don't remember. The big thing is to not take any short cuts when building it. Kebechet (a member on here) was able to turn a buffet table into an enclosure for her tegu. People have used bed frames, tables and other furniture as well.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 7, 2011)

_On top of what Rhetoricx said make sure you tegu proof what ever area you allow your tegu to free roam in. I would do the whole house just in case,..block off any area you don't want it to go, get behind or under especially to where you can't get to it. Common areas are under and around appliances, bathroom and kitchen floor cabinets. Sometimes there are little open sections under the cabinets on each side that could lead to who knows where depending on how and when the house was built._


----------



## reptikeeper (Sep 7, 2011)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _On top of what Rhetoricx said make sure you tegu proof what ever area you allow your tegu to free roam in. I would do the whole house just in case,..block off any area you don't want it to go, get behind or under especially to where you can't get to it. Common areas are under and around appliances, bathroom and kitchen floor cabinets. Sometimes there are little open sections under the cabinets on each side that could lead to who knows where depending on how and when the house was built._



There's not much around the house to get into but i still stuff off anyway. I probably wont let it free roam the whole house until its almost adult size just in case because they could definitively get under some stuff in the kitchen as a baby. 

I decided that i'm going to keep my current cage (4' length 2' depth 4' tall (going to reduce the height before i get the tegu to 2' or 3')) so i can save some money and next summer i can build a new cage. I'll use my money now for the tegu and food.


----------

